# Meet Cordy Roy, My HUGE rat



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

HAHAHA fooled ya! 
LOL my newest rat isn't a real rat but is so stinkin' cute, I had to share! It's a Cordy Roy "Mouse" (I think it looks like a rat personally) made by Jellycat. He's going to be here soon- hurry up postal service! LOL
He's 15 inches of huggable, snuggleable lavendar rat! http://jellycat.com/usa/roy3mkl/







Jellycat, established in London in 1999, is one of the world's leading luxury soft toy companies, fast becoming a lifestyle company.
We design in England and produce and distribute sophisticated high quality soft items around the world.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aw I want one!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Got mine on eBay


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Look who arrived today!!!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

It looks so soft!


----------



## crimsongypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow that looks super cuddly! I also really enjoyed checking out your blog. Thanks for sharing.


----------

